# Medion NAS - brauchbare Wahl oder Finger davon lassen?



## RubenPlinius (25. November 2011)

hallo leute

nächste woche gibts bei ALDI/Hofer einen NAS von Medion
grdunsätzlich ist mir bewusst, dass andere NAS, wie zb von QNAP etc allein schon aufgrund der wechselbaren festplatten eine womöglich bessere wahl sind

aber grob gesprochen: ist der Medion NAS eine brauchbare Wahl für 130€? kann man da ruhig zuschlagen, oder sollte man besser die finger davon lassen?

ich danke euch für euren rat!


----------



## Resch (25. November 2011)

Allein schon wegen der 1,5TB sind es die 129€ Wert^^ Wenns nichts taugt, HDD raus und so verkauft...bei den derzeitigen Preisen bekommt man die mit Sicherheit los :-D


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2011)

Da steht nix vom Stromverbrauch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. November 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da steht nix vom Stromverbrauch.



laut der medion werbeseite sind es 12 watt


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2011)

Sorry, habe es erst nicht gesehen. Joah, von dem was man so ließt kann man den durchaus gebrauchen.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. November 2011)

Für ne Datensicherung taugt der allerdings nicht.

Warum nicht ?

Du "sicherst" deine Daten auf das Nas, deine Platte ist kaputt und die Daten sind weg.
Wenn würd ich nur ein Raid 1 fähiges Nas nehmen

Wofür willst du das Nas ?


----------



## Xathom (26. November 2011)

Naja günstig ist immer relativ so wie das klingt ist das eine einfache Netzwerkfestplatte die man an jeder Straßenecke bekommt ohne besondere Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Das einzigste was das Gerät derzeit preiswert erscheinen lässt ist die Tatsache das Festplatten derzeit extrem teuer sind.

Der Preis für eine 1,5GB Netzwerkfestplatte ist günstig aber es ist nichts besonderes halt eine USB Festplatte mit Netwerkanschluss und ein paar Einstellmöglichkeiten. (Eine Fritzbox kann das auch)


----------



## win3ermute (28. November 2011)

Interessanterweise gibt es das Ding auch bei Aldi-Süd für knapp 100 Euro: Link

Interessanter ist allerdings das Angebot: 2TB-Festplatte für 80 Euro. Da muß man wohl bei Ladenöffnung bereits anstehen...


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. November 2011)

ich finds lustig, dass zwischen aldi süd und hofer so ein preislicher unterschied ist xD

ist der markt in deutschland eventuell umkämpfter?


----------



## Saji (28. November 2011)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ich finds lustig, dass zwischen aldi süd und hofer so ein preislicher unterschied ist xD
> 
> ist der markt in deutschland eventuell umkämpfter?



Ich weiß nicht, was es in Österreich noch so alles an Discounter gibt, aber bei uns ist der Discountermarkt hart umkämpft. Aldi, Penny, Lidl, Netto, Plus... und jeder haut fast regelmäßig "Technikschnäppchen" raus. Gewonnen hat der, der zuerst den Markt gesättigt hat. Und da Medion nicht unbedingt die schlechteste Qualität hat, gewinnt da meiner Ansicht nach oft Aldi.

So sehe ich das zumindest, höre mir aber gerne andere Standpunkte an.


----------

